# Fox Farms granular ferts



## SSwest (Dec 10, 2007)

I've heard GOOD things about the Fox Farms Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, and Cha Ching.  Can someone, of greater knowledge than my own, tell me how the granular differ from the the consentrates?  I understand they are not ph balanced like the FF consentrates that I've used with success prior.  Have any of you used these products?  Any and all input is wanted and welcome.  Thanks.


----------



## SSwest (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 12, 2007)

I have not personally used them butI have heard good things.  They are too pricey in my opinion,but I bet they work great


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 12, 2007)

*I have not personally used them, either.  I would like to try them, however, as sweetnug says, they are expensive for the tiny amount that you would use for an indoor grow as small as mine.  The suggested usage for each one is 1/4 to 1/2 tsp per gallon of water...for only 2 - 4 weeks, depending on which granular.  They come in 1# containers, so I personally can not justify the price.  

I'd like to see them make smaller containers, maybe 1/2# containers...and reduce the price.  *


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 12, 2007)

SSwest said:
			
		

> I understand they are not ph balanced like the FF consentrates that I've used with success prior


 
Are the consentrates pH neutral? I remember reading a post in here yesterday saying that pH was suppose to be lowered and raised after you add the nutes due to the balance being off once you mix i think Hick was talking about it hmmm.. As for the other products i can't offer much advise but if they come from FF im sure they are a descent line of products and would venture to say they wouln't hurt your grow


----------



## berserker (Dec 12, 2007)

Fox Farm will lower your PH levels in your feeding water.Its all I use.Try to find a water supply that is PH of 7,so when you do use Fox Farm,it will bring your PH levels down close to were they should be.I have use the solubles (granulated)I felt they they really didnt to much for my grows.And the differece that I did see(not much) didnt justify the price.IMHO,your best bet is just use the tri pcak and you will be good to go.Hope this helps?Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## naturalhi (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree with BZ1 the only thing I've noticed since using them is it's much harder to keep from over feeding them, seems like I have to back way off on the 2 part.>)


----------

